

Show HN: The remaining unregistered one-word .com domains - xh208
http://www.randomdotcom.com

======
xh208
We made this as part of a weekend hack / side-project. We originally thought
that the only words left would be mega long or ones that noone would recognize
but surprisingly there are some quite good ones!

As it stands, there are around 1.8k left.

Interestingly, since we showed people on Reddit yesterday, there have been
around 100 domains that were in the list but are now taken.

~~~
nandreev
Very cool, some hilarious ones left. Kind of like the "land" no one wants.

~~~
xh208
Yeah. A side benefit of this is that I'm extending my vocabulary!

------
theyCallMeSwift
For those that are curious, here's ~1400 of them:

[https://gist.github.com/theycallmeswift/6e479d61b772543aa613](https://gist.github.com/theycallmeswift/6e479d61b772543aa613)

~~~
maxcellent
Did you just ddosed them to get the list? Why there is no down vote button
here?

Please respect others' work. Writing a scraper nowadays is not cool any more!

~~~
theyCallMeSwift
Nope, they actually have a public API.

Sounds like you might want to check out the FAQ for answer to your other
question.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

------
troels
Cool. Some of the words are very exotic, but then some are surprisingly common
words. I wonder if there exists an index with a "commonality rating" that
could be used to sort/weight the randomiser with, so that one could get more
common words up first?

~~~
impostervt
Here's where I pimp my side-project, which has a frequency score for words.

[https://www.wordsapi.com/docs#frequency](https://www.wordsapi.com/docs#frequency)

~~~
troels
Very nice. What did you base the data on? Some 3rd party source or did you
compile stats from a corpus of random texts?

------
fencepost
I love that the first suggestion it made to me was "gangrening.com"

------
cabirum
Publish the full list somewhere maybe? It's trivial to set up a Node app to
get all 1.8k unique words from /shortname/domain, so you are at risk of
getting unintentionally ddosed this way.

------
yifanlu
Can't believe teargassing.com isn't taken yet.

------
anoncoder
This rocks! There are still some great domain names. A huge time saver.

------
wavee
is this opensourced?

~~~
xh208
This isn't, no. It's based on/powered by our main project www.domcomp.com - a
domain price comparison and availability checking tool. However, we are
considering whether we can split some bits off to be opened sourced :)

